# Best way to "install" purigen into my 90 gallon



## arenaranger (Jun 5, 2011)

I am going to be purchasing some purigen to place into my aquarium but am a little unsure about how or where to put it.

I have an eheim 2215 + 2217 + a penguin 350 filter running on my 90 gallon. Where and how would you place the purigen into the system in order to be able to access it easiest to regenerate it etc. I am thinking placing it in the penguin would be best but what do you all think? Maybe placing it in the eheim canister at the top above the white pad would be best?

And how much should I put in as well? I am thinking 250ml would be good even though they say 100ml will be appropriate for 100 gallons. It would just last longer in my opinion between regenerations.

Thanks for your help and thoughts.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Chemical filtration media works best in a canister filter.....
The water is forced through the media rather than flow around it. 

I use Purigen also and place it in my FX6 canister....works great.
I use (3) packets of 100ml in my 150 gallon.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use multiple 100 ml bags in my sump.They just float around and yet they still change color(meaning they work).You would have easiest access to them in your HOB.I would get a couple 100ml bags so you can recharge 1 at a time,and still have some in filter.I have between 3-4 in my 180's sump.Each is rated for 100g,and most of mine are close to 2 years old now.


----------



## arenaranger (Jun 5, 2011)

How big is your tank coral bandit?


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

What's the idea behind purigen? Is it to reduce the frequency of WCs? I know it pulls nitrogenous waste from the water....but so does a wc right?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

arenaranger said:


> How big is your tank coral bandit?


I use it in all my tanks(even my reefs),but the one with [email protected] 100ml is 180 gallons.
MRI; it does everything carbon can do,does not leach and is rechargable.It does not replace waterchanges for me,but helps to improve overall water quality.Since it is easily rechargable it is not so expensive like other chemicals.Like I mentioned some of mine are 2 years old!Here's seachems info on product;


Seachem. Purigen


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

I would put it in the HOB for easy access. I find I need to swap out my purigen every couple weeks in both tanks where I use it (a 90G and a 10g)

It could go in the top of the canister though. I have a 20 long using an Eheim 2213 and although I haven't put in a purigen bag yet, I intend to put it at the top of the basket. I'm even curious (but haven't looked into this so don't anyone shoot me if this is an awful idea with the way the canisters work) if it can be just plopped right on top of the basket, not even inside, as a Purigen 100mL packet is pretty small.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

I have (6) bags of Purigen on rotation....
(3) bags in my FX6 canister while I regenerate the other (3) bags. 

I usually swap them every 1-2 months......coloration tells me when. 
Helps keep the water really crystal clear.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Anyone know how many times you can regenerate Purigen?
I would think at some point it won't be able to absorb any longer.

I only started using it about 4-months ago.


----------



## arenaranger (Jun 5, 2011)

Buerkletucson said:


> Anyone know how many times you can regenerate Purigen?
> I would think at some point it won't be able to absorb any longer.
> 
> I only started using it about 4-months ago.


I would also like to know the answer to this. I have seen some people say they have been running it for three years and have been regenerating it over and over.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

some of my 100ml packets are over 2 years old!I will say they don't and never really did regenerate in the "24 hours" or what ever seachem says.I keep a little 1 or 2 g bucket with a cover set aside with 50/50 bleach and water.I let my purigen sit as long as it needs to .Maybe 3 days sometimes and I stir it up with a wooden spoon every day,but it always turns back to "brand new white".This is why I always recommend the pre packed 100ml bags as I can't imagine any bag(even "the bag") lasting through that many bleach treatments.Between the bleaching and dechlorinating soaks it could take a week easy to regenerate 2 bags for me,but this is also why I recommend multiple bags.
I usaully find something to complain about with any product,but I will say I am very pleased with purigen.I do still do my weekly waterchanges,but after keeping fish for 30+ years I'll take any help in the water quality area I can get.It is good stuff.


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

I do exactly as Tom, I have a few in my tanks all the time and then the ones I am regenerating. Just like him it takes me a couple days to get them back to bone white and I usually change my bleach water to fresh every 24 hours (sounds like not even necessary?).
I have two sets of the loose purigen in "The Bag" but now that I own some of the 100ml presealed packets I like those MUCH better. I wish I just had more 100mL prepackaged and I would just use 2 at a time in my sump for my 90g. It's not as cost effective but they are way more convenient.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the replies......
I suppose as long as you can get it back to a white color it will continue to work just fine. 

I too, use the 100ml packets (3x on 150 Gal)......sometimes convenience is worth a slightly higher cost factor.
Using a cheaper bag and having it break open would not be good.......those tiny particles would be tough to get out.


----------



## arenaranger (Jun 5, 2011)

thanks for the updates on the regen timeframes. It sounds like going with the pre packaged bags is the way to go. 

Threnjen, what is so much better about the prepackaged 100ml bags? Is it just convenience?


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

It's more the fact that the 100mL premade pouches are tightly welded on all sides, so they are very secure. There can never be a spill unless the pouch itself tears. As a result, I can toss em around from bucket to bucket etc with no worry that they will spill. The loose Purigen that you put in their specific bag "The Bag" does not have a great closure, and is also really awkwardly shaped as the closure is bulky so the pouch would not fit well inside a canister or other filter. It's basically closed with a reusable zip tie (if I remember correctly, and here I was just messing with one yesterday) so you don't get the sense that it's very securely sealed. I have lost several beads of purigen into the tank if I had the pouch in my sump at just the wrong angle, and it's not that I didn't have it closed all the way, it's just that it's not a true seal.


----------

